# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کارنامه امتحان نهایی ۹۸

## _POORYA_

سلام
خب همه درگیر کنکورن و کارنامه نهایی ها هم اومده 
 بیاین بگین ،از نمرتون راضی بودین؟ برگه هاتون درست تصحیح شده ؟
یا اصلا براتون مهم نبوده :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Panizz

سلام دوستان خسته درس نباشییین
امروز کارنامه‌گرفتم و 
Shame on me :Yahoo (110):  
دوتا درس توی سطر "نمره سال" بالای ۷ولی تجدید شدم..اون دوتا میرن تبصره دیگه نمیخواد امتحان بدم؟

----------


## Faith

سلام
من هنوز نگرفتم دیشب خواب دیدم هویت 8 شدم :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (23): 
اینجور ک من شنیدم باید بری به مدرسه بگی تک مادت کنن
ن دیگ امتحان نمیخواد بدی
البته اگ نخوای ترمیم کنی

----------


## Panizz

> سلام
> من هنوز نگرفتم دیشب خواب دیدم هویت 8 شدم
> اینجور ک من شنیدم باید بری به مدرسه بگی تک مادت کنن
> ن دیگ امتحان نمیخواد بدی
> البته اگ نخوای ترمیم کنی


وااای هویتلعنت بهههههش
اره گفتم گفت تو کانال مدرسه میزنیم..دیگه منتظر میمونم
ترمیم چی چیه بابا فقط میخوام دیپلمو بگیرم..حالم از هرچی امتحانه بهم میخوره

----------


## Faith

> وااای هویت������لعنت بهههههش
> اره گفتم گفت تو کانال مدرسه میزنیم..دیگه منتظر میمونم
> ترمیم چی چیه بابا فقط میخوام دیپلمو بگیرم..حالم از هرچی امتحانه بهم میخوره


نمیدونی چطور اینترنتی نمراتم رو ببینم
دیگ نمیخوام برم مدرسه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## smer

خیلی عالی بود کارنامه نهایی فقط سوال من اینه تاثیرش در چه حده یا اصلا امکان داره تاثیر داشته باشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## smer

هویت و سلامت رو کیلویی نمره دادن انگار من سلامت فکر میکردم 12 بشم شدم 18  :Yahoo (76):  غمتون نباشه نمیوفتین

----------


## hisoka

از کجا گرفتین  :Yahoo (21):  رفتید مدرسه ؟

----------


## Faith

> خیلی عالی بود کارنامه نهایی فقط سوال من اینه تاثیرش در چه حده یا اصلا امکان داره تاثیر داشته باشه


اگ کنکورو گند بزنی معدلت بالا 17 باشه تاثیر داره
کنکور خوب بدی بی تاثیره

----------


## smer

> از کجا گرفتین  رفتید مدرسه ؟


اره دیگه زنگ زدن گفتن بیاین 
راستی مهلت اعتراض تا یکشنبست یعنی اگه میخواین اعتراض کنید تا فردا بگیرید  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Blue.moon

وای من فکردم سلامت میوفتم شدم ۱۸.۵۰ نمراتم به جز شیمی خوبن
لنت به شیمیییی

----------


## Blue.moon

میرم اعتراض میزنم

----------


## Panizz

> اره دیگه زنگ زدن گفتن بیاین 
> راستی مهلت اعتراض تا یکشنبست یعنی اگه میخواین اعتراض کنید تا فردا بگیرید


والا من که گفتن مهلت اعتراض تموم شده :Yahoo (21):  اااصلا اینا بامن خصومت شخصی دارن نمیتونن ببینن من چقد مخم :Y (404):

----------


## Panizz

> میرم اعتراض میزنم


اعتراض چقدر نمره اضافه میکنن مگه
تاثیر داره ؟

----------


## Blue.moon

نمیدونم شاید تاثیر داشت
! خیلی البته چشمگیر نیست

----------


## Panizz

همیشه باید تاپیک من حذف شه لعنتیا

----------


## meysam98

اعتراض بزنید
کم نمیکنن

----------


## mlt

من هنوز نگرفتم ولی قطعا فقط زبان میوفتم
اینطور که میگید بهداشت کیلویی نمره میره پشیمونم چرا سوالایی که بلد نیستم چرا چرت پرت ننوشتم

----------


## mlt

کیا معدلشون بالا18شد؟
معدل کتبی(فقط نمرات برگه)

----------


## unlucky

> اعتراض چقدر نمره اضافه میکنن مگه
> تاثیر داره ؟


اینجوری نیستش که اعتراض بزنی نمره بدن بهت  :Yahoo (21): 
دوباره برگتو تصحیح میکنن اگه اشتباهی شده باشه اصلاح میکنن.

----------


## unlucky

> من هنوز نگرفتم ولی قطعا فقط زبان میوفتم
> اینطور که میگید بهداشت کیلویی نمره میره پشیمونم چرا سوالایی که بلد نیستم چرا چرت پرت ننوشتم


کلا وقتی جواب نمیدونی از خودت یه چیز بنویس.
توی همه درس ها. نه فقط سلامت یا...

من خودم خیلی وقتا اصن جواب یه سوال دیگه رو مینوشتم براش. به امید اینکه حداقل ۲۵ صدم بگیرم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط arash2001


من هنوز نگرفتم ولی قطعا فقط زبان میوفتم
اینطور که میگید بهداشت کیلویی نمره میره پشیمونم چرا سوالایی که بلد نیستم چرا چرت پرت ننوشتم


زبان هم کیلویی نمره داده بنظرم_

----------


## hisoka

:Yahoo (76):  و همچنان اموزش پرورش به معلما پول نداده و تو شهرمون هنوز کارنامه ندادن :Yahoo (23):  همه گرفتن جز ما  :Yahoo (76): انشالله شب کنکور میدن دیگه

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_والا من فکر میکردم دینی رو چون با زبان خودم نوشتم کم بشه شد 19.76 بعد ادبیاتو که مطمعن بودم خوب دادم شد 15.5 یا یکوچولو هم تو بهداشتو هوییت بالاتر از چیزی که صحیح کردم نشد ولی زبانو احساس میکنم بهتر صحیح کرده منکه همرو اعتراض زدم کم نمیکنن  هیچوقت دوباره صحیح میکنن زیاده رو میدن اگه فاصله داشت نفر سوم صحیح میکنه_

----------


## roxsana

> من هنوز نگرفتم ولی قطعا فقط زبان میوفتم
> اینطور که میگید بهداشت کیلویی نمره میره پشیمونم چرا سوالایی که بلد نیستم چرا چرت پرت ننوشتم


نه بابا کیلویی کجا بود واسه من که خیلی بد صحیح شده بود 13 داده بودن :/

----------


## Blue.moon

> _
> زبان هم کیلویی نمره داده بنظرم_


من زبان تصحیح کردم قشنگ میشدم ۱۹.۵
دادن ۱۸.۵
به جز سلامت بقیرو بیخود تصحیح کردن

----------


## Blue.moon

> و همچنان اموزش پرورش به معلما پول نداده و تو شهرمون هنوز کارنامه ندادن همه گرفتن جز ما انشالله شب کنکور میدن دیگه


مگه میشه؟!|=
کدوم شهری؟

----------


## Blue.moon

> کیا معدلشون بالا18شد؟
> معدل کتبی(فقط نمرات برگه)


من

----------


## Faith

سلام
کارناممون ک اومده و گرفتیم :Yahoo (43): 
از نمراتم هم راضی بودم 
ولی نمیدونم چرا سلامت18 شدم باید 19/5 میشدم :Yahoo (2): 
شیمی رو هم 19 به بالا باید میگرفتم 16/25 زده تو کارنامم  :Yahoo (13): 
فیزیک هم 20 میشدم زده 17/5 هر سه رو اعتراض زدم :Yahoo (75): 
بقیه نمره هام بالا 19 شدن :Yahoo (105): 
بعد دوستم شیمی سه تا سوال ننوشته شده 17/75 که 4 نمره باید ازش کم میشد :Yahoo (22): 
اینا خوش شانسن یا ما بد شانس ک گیر میفتیم؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (117): 
البته چون مطمعن بودم اعتراض زدم وگرنه نمیزدم :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## hisoka

> مگه میشه؟!|=
> کدوم شهری؟


یکی از شهرای غریب خوزستان 
امروز دادن

----------

